# Baladeur mp3 de 30 à 80Go, iPod Classic, Archos et quoi d'autre?...



## SuperCed (27 Mars 2008)

J'aimerais savoir ce qu'il existe en baladeur de 30 à 80Go.

J'ai vu le iPod classique en 80Go à 250 euros. J'ai vu aussi le Archos en 30, 80 et 160 qui a l'air très bien mais qui est assez cher (300->450 euros). Pare contre, le Archos semble plus gros, plus lourd mais il peut lire les DivX.

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe d'autre concurrent compatibles Mac avec des capacités équivalentes.

Merci


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Pas dans notre beau Pays qu'est la France. Le reste de la concurrence ne propose pas de baladeurs qui pourrait te convenir. Soit c'est pas compatible Mac, soit ça dépasse pas les 8 à 10 Go.


----------



## SuperCed (27 Mars 2008)

Je comprends pourquoi les iPod marchent  autant : ya pas de concurrence...


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Disons que dans les grandes capacités, on a peu de choix, c'est clair. Surtout pour un Mac User.

Ceci dit Archos, même si leurs produits ne sont pas aussi design que ceux d'Apple, ce sont des supers baladeurs et le rendu vidéo est très bon.


----------



## David_b (27 Mars 2008)

SuperCed a dit:


> Je comprends pourquoi les iPod marchent  autant : ya pas de concurrence...



Y a _peut-être_ aussi le fait que c'est un bon produit ? beau et bien pensé ?


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Oui bien sûr mais y'a aussi une sorte de monopole/dictature qui s'est installé quand même ...


----------



## David_b (27 Mars 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Oui bien sûr mais y'a aussi une sorte de monopole/dictature qui s'est installé quand même ...



Ha ben je serais heureux de reprendre ce que j'avais avant, un iRiver, mais il tient pas comparé à mon iPod vidéo... Le seul truc qui me manque toujours, c'est l'enregistreur vocal et le récepteur FM en standard


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Essaie Archos !!


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2008)

Là, je ne vois pas en quoi la dictature est présente dans la manière de vendre des iPod. Archos ne se vend pas parce que c'est moins intuitif, plus cher, moins joli et surtout parce que l'iPod est plus agréable à utiliser. Pas question d'un complot planétaire a la X-Files.


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

C'est pas ce que j'ai dit. J'ai juste dit qu'il y a un monopole. Tu connais les parts de marché d'Apple sur les baladeurs ?
Et là, on arrive à un stade ou le mot iPod devient le mot qui désigne les baladeurs MP3 de façon générale dans la tête de pas mal de gens.

J'ai vendu du MP3 pendant 1 an et demi et crois moi, j'ai bien eu le temps de m'en rendre compte.


----------



## SuperCed (27 Mars 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Là, je ne vois pas en quoi la dictature est présente dans la manière de vendre des iPod. Archos ne se vend pas parce que c'est moins intuitif, plus cher, moins joli et surtout parce que l'iPod est plus agréable à utiliser. Pas question d'un complot planétaire a la X-Files.



J'ai l'impression, que c'est surtout parce que les iPod sont moins chers que les Archos.
Du coup, je pense prendre un iPod classic 80Go.


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun point de comparaison surtout. C'est une erreur de comparer un iPod Classic 80 Go et un Archos 605 80 Go.

A part la capacité de stockage, ces 2 baladeurs n'ont aucun point commun. Le 605 a un écran tactile de 4,3 pouces et il est WiFi. Ca fait quand même une différence non ?! 

Donc oui plus cher mais surtout parce que c'est pas le même produit ! Après si tu ne cherches que la grosse capacité, on est d'accord que c'est pas la peine d'envisager l'Archos ...


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> C'est pas ce que j'ai dit. J'ai juste dit qu'il y a un monopole. Tu connais les parts de marché d'Apple sur les baladeurs ?
> Et là, on arrive à un stade ou le mot iPod devient le mot qui désigne les baladeurs MP3 de façon générale dans la tête de pas mal de gens.



Scotch aussi, frigidaire pareil. C'est du marketing qui marche, c'est tout. Et ça marche parce que les produits sont bien.

Franchement je ne connais pas de baladeurs aussi simples, aussi beaux et dans la même gamme de prix qu'un iPod.


----------



## SuperCed (27 Mars 2008)

Pour Archos, en effet, ça va pas trop m'intéresser car l'écran tactile, je m'en fout, et même je préfère ne pas en avoir car c'est certainement plus fragile.
En ce qui concerne le Wifi, c'est vrai que c'est sympa, mais pour moi, ce n'est pas indispensable.

Une question supplémentaire : existe-il un SDK pour l'iPod ou est-ce bridé à mort?


----------



## David_b (27 Mars 2008)

SuperCed a dit:


> Une question supplémentaire : existe-il un SDK pour l'iPod ou *est-ce bridé à mort*?


En tout cas, il est fabriqué en Chine


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Scotch aussi, frigidaire pareil. C'est du marketing qui marche, c'est tout. Et ça marche parce que les produits sont bien.
> 
> Franchement je ne connais pas de baladeurs aussi simples, aussi beaux et dans la même gamme de prix qu'un iPod.




Les produits les plus répandus sont censé être les meilleurs ????? Que penser de Windows ?? Du MP3 parmi tous Codecs Audio qui existent ? Etc etc ... Les exemples ne manquent pas.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2008)

Non, les produits les plus répandus ne sont pas forcement les meilleurs, mais des sociétés comme Scotch, Frigidaire ou Apple n'ont pas essayé a tous prix d'écraser la concurrence pour se faire une place, c'est la la différence avec Microsoft.

Mais bon, j'ai bien compris que tu n'aimais pas les iPod et que tu préférais les Archos


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Disons que j'ai quelques reproches à faire aux iPod mais surtout ce que je n'aime pas dans le phénomène iPod, c'est qu'il étouffe les autres marques.


Mais attention, j'ai encore en ma possession un iPod Mini 1ere génération, et j'ai récemment acheté un iPhone :rateau: J'ai aussi un iPod Shuffle donc tu vois, je suis équipé !!

Une chose est sûre en tout cas, je ne pourrai jamais comparer ce qu'Apple fait avec ses iPod avec ce que Microsoft faire avec Windows on est d'accord


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2008)

Je te rassure, j'ai aussi des critiques à faire aux iPod. C'est loin d'être un produit parfait.


----------

